# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Jeu du Taquin [Sources]

## jca

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouveau code source  tlcharger : Jeu du Taquin.

Une image est montre  l'utilisateur :



puis elle est "mlange" et l'utilisateur doit la reconstituer en dplaant le "trou" :


Tlchargez l'excutable.
 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

